# Fact needed



## eelgar

Hi all, 

I have just joined and was hoping someone could help me out. I remember when I was at school my music teacher told us about a pianist who, to extend his reach had some very basic surgery done needless to say it didnt really work and he was never the same again.

I would be very grateful if anyone could shed some light in this!

Thank you


----------



## Weston

Could it have been Robert Schumann? I know he supposedly used some devices to strengthen his fingers and may have damaged them, but this may also have been heresay or speculation.


----------

